# Who is the coolest/scariest villan in any video game?



## A11_NINJA (Feb 6, 2011)

*???*


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 6, 2011)

The Darkness in Alan wake


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 6, 2011)

Ninetails (Okami) and Ridley (Metroid series) are cool.

The scariest enemy I have seen so far is the second boss in R-Type:


----------



## Grendel (Feb 6, 2011)

The thing in Mother Three.


----------



## A11_NINJA (Feb 6, 2011)

I think Wesker from Resident Evil is pretty cool. Pyramid head from Silent Hill is scary. < He only comes out when you have low ammo.


----------



## Ames (Feb 7, 2011)

Mike Tyson in Punch Out.

DO YOU REALLY THINK THIS IS FUCKING FAIR


----------



## moogle (Feb 7, 2011)

Kefka Palazoo


----------



## theLight (Feb 7, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 7, 2011)

Evil Otto from the '80s game Berzerk.


----------



## Ames (Feb 7, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Evil Otto from the '80s game Berzerk.








FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Faux23 (Feb 7, 2011)

umm sephiroth for ff7 its been proven by science. he is the alpha and omega of all video game villains. original i know but no matter how i look at it he was the best he killed a main character. the only one who could rival him is kuja who blew up a planet.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 7, 2011)

It's been said, but Pyramid Head from Silent Hill.

OOH. And the Tank from L4D2. That bastard loves to pop up out of nowhere and beat my ass. >:[


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 7, 2011)

Basically any nightmare from Alien Soldier.

That game was so phallic it's unbelievable.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 7, 2011)

/thread


----------



## Xenke (Feb 7, 2011)

Grunty.






Shit was scary.


----------



## Jw (Feb 7, 2011)

Cannot believe no one's mentioned Ganon/dorf for best villain
FAF I am disappoint.

Tell me this didn't scare the shit out of you when you were a kid and saw him for the first time.


----------



## Browder (Feb 7, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Cannot believe no one's mentioned Ganon/dorf for best villain
> FAF I am disappoint.
> 
> Tell me this didn't scare the shit out of you when you were a kid and saw him for the first time.


 Pft. Majora was scarier.

As for coolest villain...Bulzeeb.


----------



## Jw (Feb 7, 2011)

Browder said:


> Pft. Majora was scarier.







Touche', Majora was scarier and did have a more direct way of trashing Termina. 
Still, Ganon has always been the one behind a lot of the Legend of Zelda games.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 7, 2011)

Luca Blight from Suikoden II. Boss fight consists of three parties of six people, just to whittle down his HP so you can duel him one-on-one (which you can lose in one hit; still takes like, four blows to end the duel). He then crawls up a hill and gets pelted by arrows from a team of archers, and he still doesn't die right away.

That's pretty much superhuman.





Faux23 said:


> umm sephiroth for ff7 its been proven by science. he is the alpha and omega of all video game villains. original i know but no matter how i look at it he was the best he killed a main character. the only one who could rival him is kuja who blew up a planet.


 
He wasn't the first to kill a main character. Not even in the Final Fantasy series.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 7, 2011)

sssssssss


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Touche', Majora was scarier and did have a more direct way of trashing Termina.
> Still, Ganon has always been the one behind a lot of the Legend of Zelda games.


 I would do so many unspeakable things for Nintendo to make a Majora's Mask 2.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## SirRob (Feb 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would do so many unspeakable things for Nintendo to make a Majora's Mask 2.


Why would you ruin such a classic with a sequel?

My favorite villain is Oliver from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance, but he's not cool or scary.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Why would you ruin such a classic with a sequel?
> 
> My favorite villain is Oliver from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance, but he's not cool or scary.


 I have faith that Nintendo wouldn't make it a cheap cash in.

In fact sometimes sequels are better than the original, like with Just Cause.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 7, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Why would you ruin such a classic with a sequel?


 Theoretically, what if a future Zelda title did what Dragon Quest IX did and make incredibly difficult post-game dungeons where each boss is a main villain from a previous game?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 7, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Ninetails (Okami) and Ridley (Metroid series) are cool.
> 
> The scariest enemy I have seen so far is the second boss in R-Type:


 
So many vaginas & sphincters, I must play that game just to see if it's real.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 7, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> So many vaginas & sphincters, I must play that game just to see if it's real.


One boss in R-Type Final looks like a penis that shoots sperm shaped projectiles, I shit you not.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 7, 2011)

Zydala said:


> Luca Blight from Suikoden II. Boss fight consists  of three parties of six people, just to whittle down his HP so you can  duel him one-on-one (which you can lose in one hit; still takes like,  four blows to end the duel). He then crawls up a hill and gets pelted by  arrows from a team of archers, and he still doesn't die right away.
> 
> That's pretty much superhuman.


My fiance has that game.
That guy was a fucking tank like I've never seen in games before. Powerful as hell.


*Coolest:* Ridley from the Metroid series.
*
Scariest: *The Moon from Majora's Mask_ (Does it count? It should count.)_. Not the Skull Kid or Majora himself, really. But that moon freaked me the fuck out as a kid. Especially on the final day.


----------



## moogle (Feb 8, 2011)

Faux23 said:


> umm sephiroth for ff7 its been proven by science. he is the alpha and omega of all video game villains. original i know but no matter how i look at it he was the best he killed a main character. the only one who could rival him is kuja who blew up a planet.



i loved final fantasy 7, so do not take this post as hate

Kefka i think is cooler for a couple reasons, one being he is one of the only villains to start out to dominate the world DOES SO, gains god powers in the process, razes most of it to the ground, and be completely insane about it


----------



## Ames (Feb 8, 2011)

The Boss from MGS3, in a way.

I didn't want to kill her.  And she didn't want to kill me, either.  But we had to.

I was so scared.

I bawww'd when she died. :C


----------



## Koronikov (Feb 8, 2011)

Necromorphs from Dead space /Thread


----------



## Ratte (Feb 8, 2011)

Scariest would be the Profound Darkness from Phantasy Star IV, ugh.  Thing creeps me out and DAMMIT STOP TRANSFORMING AND FUCKING DIE I DON'T CARE IF YOU HAVE TITS NOW.

Coolest?  Ninetails from Okami, maybe.  Or Giovanni from Pokemon.  Fuck y'all.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 8, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Theoretically, what if a future Zelda title did what Dragon Quest IX did and make incredibly difficult post-game dungeons where each boss is a main villain from a previous game?


I wouldn't like that... kinda ruins the image of those bosses. I mean, Ganondorf being demoted to some optional mini boss?


----------



## cad (Feb 8, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Cannot believe no one's mentioned Ganon/dorf for best villain
> FAF I am disappoint.
> 
> Tell me this didn't scare the shit out of you when you were a kid and saw him for the first time.


no, it didn't.

As for my choices... I don't really know, I have to think about that.


----------



## BRN (Feb 8, 2011)

JamesB said:


> The Boss from MGS3, in a way.
> 
> I didn't want to kill her. And she didn't want to kill me, either. But we had to.
> 
> ...


 
This cannot literally be fucking this'd enough.

Twenty-thirty hours of game time, eighteen hours of cutscenes, weeks of pain in the most incredible character-buildup _of all time_, and at the end of it all you're against a chick with a bigger gun and better moves - both of which she's demonstrated throughout the game. And she does not fucking stop. 

And at the end of it all, - 'Life's End. Isn't it beautiful?'

She gives you ten minutes. That game beat FF7 in my eyes. No jokes, too. :/


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 8, 2011)

Coolest _and _scariest that I can think of. I was just the right age when I played this so that his appearance was always a "Shit! Shit! Shit! Shit!" moment. That "Thump. Thump. Thump." as he walked towards you and all you had was a pistol. Augh. A badass too. Fuck Nemesis, this guy was awesome.

Then he grew claws and started moving _fast_. Bastard.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 8, 2011)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a3/SHODAN.ogg

Just listen to this.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 8, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Coolest _and _scariest that I can think of. I was just the right age when I played this so that his appearance was always a "Shit! Shit! Shit! Shit!" moment. That "Thump. Thump. Thump." as he walked towards you and all you had was a pistol. Augh. A badass too. Fuck Nemesis, this guy was awesome.
> 
> Then he grew claws and started moving _fast_. Bastard.


 
If you played _Darkside Chronicles_, you also found out relatively fast that he's _very_ functional after an air-drop.

Anyways, nominations for Sarevok and Dagoth Ur.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2011)

The Elder God from the LoK series. 
Wasn't a villian at first, just your ordinary gaame helper. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 8, 2011)

THESE FUCKING THINGS COME OUT OF *NOWHERE*!! :U


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 8, 2011)

I <3 Sydney Losstarot from Vagrant Story.  I'd call him the coolest villain, but it's arguable whether he's technically a villain.

Hard to beat Sephiroth for coolness.

Mainly I like the comedy villains though.


----------



## Chaz (Feb 8, 2011)

It's funny how a lot of my favorite villains were from fighting games, especially the Soul series, oddly enough.

Cervantes was absolutely wicked, as was SoulEdge/Inferno. Night Terror's name is appropriate, because of his high  HSQ when you're actually fighting him. 

Other than that, I don't recall a lot of notable final bosses that haven't either already been mentioned or I just didn't find scary enough to be notable.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 8, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Coolest _and _scariest that I can think of. I was just the right age when I played this so that his appearance was always a "Shit! Shit! Shit! Shit!" moment. That "Thump. Thump. Thump." as he walked towards you and all you had was a pistol. Augh. A badass too. Fuck Nemesis, this guy was awesome.
> 
> Then he grew claws and started moving _fast_. Bastard.




I love you



I agree 100% with this post


Mr.X: T-B is the coolest boss ever. A piece of Lacrimosa was used in his theme :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 8, 2011)

Crawmerax from Borderlands.  (What I can think of atm.)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 8, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Cannot believe no one's mentioned Ganon/dorf for best villain
> FAF I am disappoint.
> 
> Tell me this didn't scare the shit out of you when you were a kid and saw him for the first time.


 I thought he was cool, but not scary.
That damn Shadow Temple scared me more than Ganon did, by far.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The Elder God from the LoK series.
> Wasn't a villian at first, just your ordinary gaame helper. :V


 That guy was annoying.

_"Raziel. RAZIEL. You are my puppet, little Raziel. The wheel."_

Interesting for villain / backstabber, but annoying.


----------



## cad (Feb 8, 2011)

Grycho said:


> THESE FUCKING THINGS COME OUT OF *NOWHERE*!! :U


I _really_ hope you're not serious about this.


----------



## BRN (Feb 8, 2011)

Usch.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 8, 2011)

Rudy the Clown

Although it's a minor inconvenience. It still shocks you that a game over is possible.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I thought he was cool, but not scary.
> That damn Shadow Temple scared me more than Ganon did, by far.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Annoying yes, tentacle backstabbing "god" yes, but The elder God had the best voice actor by far IMO.


----------



## Jw (Feb 8, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I thought he was cool, but not scary.
> That damn Shadow Temple scared me more than Ganon did, by far.


yeah, maybe scary isn't the best word I could have used-- i meant t got my heart pumping at least. I take it you have nightmares about Bongo Bongo?


B.P.R.D said:


> no, it didn't.
> 
> As for my choices... I don't really know, I have to think about that.


You can be I'll disagree with your choice


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 8, 2011)

Um, my favorate "cool" boss I have played against is Ultimate Rugal from the game Capcom vs SNK 2. I just loved that it was Rugal and Akuma mixed together (basically) I know it is not the coolest to you guys, but I love it. The scariet has got to be Doctor Tounge from Zombies Ate my Neighbors. I know that might not be great either, but as a kid that scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 9, 2011)

Mainly because I wasn't expecting him to jump back on the stage after having his flesh melted off in a pool of lava... >_>


----------



## Tycho (Feb 9, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Mainly because I wasn't expecting him to jump back on the stage after having his flesh melted off in a pool of lava... >_>


 
Oh god, I remember that.  I dropped the controller and screamed "FUCK" when that happened.  He screams as he boils in the lava, and then I move on a little bit and his FUCKING SKELETON LUNGES AT ME... and finally stops moving.  Super Metroid was pretty damn scary/creepy at times.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 9, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Oh god, I remember that.  I dropped the controller and screamed "FUCK" when that happened.  He screams as he boils in the lava, and then I move on a little bit and his FUCKING SKELETON LUNGES AT ME... and finally stops moving.  Super Metroid was pretty damn scary/creepy at times.


 
It was pretty great. :3


----------



## Ames (Feb 9, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Mainly because I wasn't expecting him to jump back on the stage after having his flesh melted off in a pool of lava... >_>


 
I think that gave me nightmares.

Just as you were preparing to move on, he lunges out of the lava with the flesh sloughing off his bones, his brains oozing out of his eye sockets, uttering one last bone-shattering demonic scream before collapsing in a heap of bones and broiled flesh.

I fucking screamed.


----------



## Surgat (Feb 9, 2011)

The three enemy Ancients/eldritch abominations from _Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem_ were pretty cool, even though you don't fight them directly.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 9, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I think that gave me nightmares.
> 
> Just as you were preparing to move on, he lunges out of the lava with the flesh sloughing off his bones, his brains oozing out of his eye sockets, uttering one last bone-shattering demonic scream before collapsing in a heap of bones and broiled flesh.
> 
> I fucking screamed.


 
Do I win the thread? :3c


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 9, 2011)

Can't say I've ever been scared of a video game, or a villain.

Andrew Ryan or Sofia Lamb might...I dunno, I like'em.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 9, 2011)

Not scary per se, but you'll be like "GAH!!! YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ME!!! [manically swings sword]" 




At least with this version... >_>

These aren't really "villians" though... just baddies... ^^;


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 9, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> I _really_ hope you're not serious about this.


 
People are posting enemies from pokemon and minecraft... and you're complaining that I'm posting an enemy from a horror fps? OLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 9, 2011)

The Regenerators/Iron Maiden from Resident Evil 4.  I hated these things!  They were always in the most confined spaces and it was usually dark.
They could grab you half way across the room and bite you or impale you on their body.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone remember the critters from Parasite Eve? Fuck man.

Though I must say I love the ghosts from the Fatal Frame series of games, especially the stories behind them.
Like fuckin' Kirie





and Sae


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 9, 2011)

The clear winner.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 9, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The clear winner.


 
I read that image like ten times... and my brain's still malfunctioning.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 9, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The clear winner.


 

Fuck dat shit, yo


----------



## Monster. (Feb 9, 2011)

Wasn't there a monster in God of War that was a giant, purple woman who squeezed her boobs and out of her nipples popped out little monsters? I think it was God of War; whatever the game was, she was supposed to be "Lust" in the game and would attack with her assets.

Fuck that chick was creepy.


----------



## Delta (Feb 9, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Wasn't there a monster in God of War that was a giant, purple woman who squeezed her boobs and out of her nipples popped out little monsters? I think it was God of War; whatever the game was, she was supposed to be "Lust" in the game and would attack with her assets.
> 
> Fuck that chick was creepy.


 
Dante's Inferno?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 9, 2011)

Winds said:


> Dante's Inferno?


That was probably it. That chick scared the _fuck_ out of me.


----------



## A11_NINJA (Feb 9, 2011)

Twylyght said:


> The Regenerators/Iron Maiden from Resident Evil 4.  I hated these things!  They were always in the most confined spaces and it was usually dark.
> They could grab you half way across the room and bite you or impale you on their body.


I remember that shit. Fucking things scared the crap out of me. (Until I got the special scope for the sniper that is.) I can't believe no one has mentioned the ghosts from pacman. :v


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 9, 2011)

Broodmother
[yt]ykrTzj0G1zY[/yt]

Nothing says nightmare like an 8-titted hambeast with tentacles. :V
Reminds me of what you may see at peopleofwalmart.com


----------



## epslion (Mar 19, 2011)

XZORN from grandia three all those eyes staring at me gives me the chills

or maybe emilius before he becomes a good guy

[video=youtube;OBwB-zna-bA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBwB-zna-bA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## BlueEevee (Mar 27, 2011)

SA-X for coolest and slightly scary
Mara from Shin Megami Tensei/Persona for scary, I don't think I have ever seen a more disturbing video game character


----------



## yatatatatatata (Mar 27, 2011)

lol you peepz fail my favorite scary ass villian is a cannible called pigsy off of manhunt


----------



## Raskbuck (Mar 27, 2011)

Technically not a villain, but the mummies in Zelda: Ocarina of Time were particulary scary, especially as a kid.
They paralyze you... then hump you... oh, the horror, lmao


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 27, 2011)

Not necessarily the worst villain of gaming, but it's the one cause of just about every single time the game goes tits-up. It's also embarrassing to die with a sword in your arse.






Other than that, I'd say this bastard below.






Below is my first ever videogame enemy that wasn't a 2D sprite. It was poorly animated indeed, but fuck, running away from a bunch of them with no weapons whatsoever in first-person view with the sound of them snarling and Jurassic Park chase music in your ears was my first ever videogame fright. I was also very young at the time. :c


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 27, 2011)

This guy wins hands down methinks.


----------



## deathguardian (Mar 30, 2011)

Head Crabs.


----------



## Ophee (Mar 30, 2011)

Troll Dad, Problem (9w9)...


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 31, 2011)

Coolest villain: Would be Commander Borf from Space Ace, if his name wasn't so uncool.

Actual coolest villain: Any of the monsters from Rampage because they're the player's characters! 8)


----------



## Branch (Mar 31, 2011)

Giygas. Giygas. everyone else is obectively wrong. Giygas.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Mar 31, 2011)

Hans Grosse.
At least, when your guard is down.


----------

